# Another Good Halloween Party



## HOHH (Oct 19, 2010)

we got some good shots of our halloween party this year. going to try to post the link to my Kodak gallery, not sure if it will work.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello HOHH, 

I tried the link and it won't come through, at least for me. 

You may want to load the pictures into an album on this site and link to that album. 

Good luck and glad the party went well. 

Spider


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum HOHH.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Yup, doesn't work.


----------



## HOHH (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry guys... I clicked on it and it worked for me im sure because it must have reconized my computer. (stupid computers makin me look .... .... stupid):zombie:
I will try to figure out how to load a few to this site. I am a newbie here in case you couldn't tell.


----------



## HOHH (Oct 19, 2010)

hey guys, I searched and saw that it amy be possible to edit your post on here (looking for the edit button i saw in the User section) dont see that... im rusty to the forum posting i think.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?albumId=723099709114


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's not working for me.


----------

